# Act of deliberate Trespassing



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

I was wit you all the way till the "Kinda like faith in God,,, Unless a man acts upon being Godlike, well then,, He is just concidered another fence jumper,,,,"

You are saying that unless we are godlike we are not Christians? What IS a Christian? .... and fer you censors we is talking about "christian bowhunters" fore you all start anal yzing this thread.... :grin:

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

rattus58 said:


> I was wit you all the way till the "Kinda like faith in God,,, Unless a man acts upon being Godlike, well then,, He is just concidered another fence jumper,,,,"
> 
> You are saying that unless we are godlike we are not Christians? What IS a Christian? .... and fer you censors we is talking about "christian bowhunters" fore you all start anal yzing this thread.... :grin:
> 
> Aloha...  :beer:


 amen rattus,,, Thats exactly wat Im saying,,, Jesus said,, You shall know them by their fruits,,,,,


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Well I'm not arguing with that... no sir... 

Aloha... Tom


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm on the fence when it comes to trespass.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

:grin: :grin: :grin: 

Aloha....  :beer:


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

PMantle said:


> I'm on the fence when it comes to trespass.


Just make sure it isn't electric.


----------



## BULLBLASTER (Sep 14, 2007)

you just gotta pee on it to check if ots electric


----------

